# CPO in community setting



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I hear most people say that putting a dwarf orange crayfish in a community tank works out, and have heard of it being successfully done with corydoras. I was just wondering what the risk factor is. Could one be kept in a 55 gallon tank with loads of plants and about a dozen corys? 
How are they with fish that sleep on the substrate? How likely are you to end up with a particularly nasty one that murders everything else in your tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have CPO in a fluval spec with small swordtails and some fry.They have never touched a fish yet.They have molted and spawned ,but no fry have been found.Very interesting and IMO peaceful creature.
Here's my info on them http://www.aquariumforum.com/f40/mexican-mini-lobsters-cpo-42276.html?highlight=cpo


----------

